
New York stock exchange has its first female leader in 226-year history - yusufaytas
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/may/25/stacey-cunningham-nyse-first-female-president-wall-street
======
pattisapu
I never knew there's a sculpture of a fearless girl staring down the charging
bull in front of the stock exchange building -- the media always just shows
the bull.

~~~
astura
It's new. I also believe the "staring down the bull" location is not a
permanent location.

It was created to advertise an index fund.

The bull statue is not located in front of the NY Stock Exchange building;
it's located at Bowling Green Park ~2 block away.

The sculptor of the bull statue is extremely opposed to the "staring down the
bull" location; he believes it corrupts the meaning of his statue and exploits
his work for profit. Which, IMO, is a fair position to take even if you are
100% in favor of gender parity.

BONUS fun fact: The charging bull statue was originally unsanctioned guerrilla
art.

~~~
nofinator
The whole set-up is such an interesting work of art.

If you asked a visitor who didn't know the background, "Which statue was
installed by a corporation and which was guerilla art?", they would probably
say the bull was corporate and the girl was unauthorized street art. And they
would be 100% wrong.

~~~
pacala
Given the proliferation of CDO executive roles in contemporary corporate
world, it's pretty obvious which one is corporate.

------
newswriter99
"Sangster told the Guardian she too found it 'frustrating' that we’re still
celebrating when women are named to top positions."

Then stop celebrating it. I swear the only reason journalism publications
highlight this stuff is because they know it translates into clicks. This
isn't the 20th century anymore. Women in executive roles aren't shocking.

------
AngryData
Not to be a debbie downer but... just in time for floor traders to become
completely irrelevant. But I guess it wouldn't be news worthy if are you
counting the women running the trading bots because they have been around for
a long time now.

------
hugofirth
As a point of comparison, the London Stock Exchange had its first female chief
executive in 2001[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clara_Furse](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clara_Furse)

------
joeblow9999
Am I the only one on earth who doesn't care if the head of the NYSE is a man
or woman?

------
Cuuugi
How come there's not enough women ditch diggers? or male nurses?

I am tired of the selective outrage in diversity.

~~~
astura
[http://www.nawic.org/nawic/About_NAWIC.asp](http://www.nawic.org/nawic/About_NAWIC.asp)
\- Core Purpose: To enhance the success of women in the construction industry.

[http://www.aamn.org/about-us/mission-vision](http://www.aamn.org/about-
us/mission-vision) \- Mission: To shape the practice, education, research, and
leadership for men in nursing and advance men’s health.

~~~
Cuuugi
Do either of these organizations get featured in the Guardian?

